# Surprise Baby, Adult and childrens jacket.



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

As we are holding a workshop on February 13 for different sizes of this jacket - I have just been informed the following. I am not sure what size this would be but if you might want to take the surprise jacket you might like to check it out.

I will be opening that workshop a few days prior to the class date so that people can get their supplies. Here is the message. {Purplev and londongal} are teaching these sweaters.

If you plan on taking one of the classes you might want to pm them as to whether they think you should buy the pattern now - I would think it would depend on the size you want to knit.

Hi Designer,.I thought you might want to know(for the upcoming class) that the surprise jacket pattern is on sale at School house press for $10 instead of $12 until Jan 6, 2013. Have a great day


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

I purchased this recently and it covers all sizes. Just be sure what you are ordering says "EZ's A - B - C - SJ; Adult, Baby & Child's Surprise Jacket."


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> As we are holding a workshop on February 13 for different sizes of this jacket - I have just been informed the following. I am not sure what size this would be but if you might want to take the surprise jacket you might like to check it out.
> 
> I will be opening that workshop a few days prior to the class date so that people can get their supplies. Here is the message. {Purplev and londongal} are teaching these sweaters.
> 
> ...


I have a pattern for the BSJ.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

great five -- are you going to take the class or have you done one or more? 

We have two teachers purplev (KTP) and londongal who are experienced in making this pattern so it should be a good class.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> great five -- are you going to take the class or have you done one or more?
> 
> We have two teachers purplev (KTP) and londongal who are experienced in making this pattern so it should be a good class.


I have not knit up the BSJ, but it is on the list of to-do items!!!! hopin I will be able to take it with the workshop! I am not too familiar with londongal, but I have hung around purpleV a time or two. Love her Brit humor!!! I do have lots of yarns for it! I have followed the baby surprise jacket KAL that Loistec did. I did not have the pattern then. I do now. :wink:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

good - I hope we will see you there. I think they will do a great job. they are going to explain all three patterns which is great.


----------



## Omeghan (Oct 21, 2012)

Excellent news ! Count me in please.

Many Thanks !


----------



## Karen Liebengood (Jan 28, 2011)

Me too!


----------



## vetswife (Aug 20, 2012)

I've made the BSJ with the knook and it came out beautifully. Just FYI for your class. Might draw a few more people in.
Shirley in AR


----------



## grannyknitter (Apr 19, 2011)

Sounds like fun!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I am glad to see so much interest-- If you plan on joining us - it might be an idea to get the pattern. I have written the teachers but they might be away over the holidays. I know they were looking into the pattern information. 

see you all there. Designer!


----------



## lorbrown1 (Jan 1, 2013)

Hello! I'm new here, and at the risk of sounding a little dumb I will ask my question anyway--What does a Surprise Jacket look like? Or is that why it is called Surprise Jacket? I went to the School House Press site and couldn't find a picture. Also, the pattern I saw was only $3.00 (not $10) so I wasn't sure if I had the correct pattern. Also, how do I join in the workshop? Is this a physical location or an online class? Again, I'm new to forums and don't know much about them. Thanks for your help and patience.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I am sorry, but I am not sure about the pattern. 

Five - do you think you could post a picture of the surprise jacket? 

I think the teachers might be away for the holidays. I am trying to reach them for more info on the price and exactly what the students should order. There is lots of time as the class is not until the middle of February. 

I will post here when I get more info and I will also ask purple v to do the same. 

Designer.


----------



## shar625 (Aug 25, 2011)

I have the pattern and have made the baby size love it. How do you join the class. Would like to make adult size


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

*How to join the workshop section*

If you go to the top of the page you will see on the left hand a heading in small print -- 'my profile' which is your profile, not mine/ click on it and you will see where it says 'sections' it will show the sections you are signed up for - it also says how to 
sign up for other sections. follow the directions and when you see on the list

*knitting and crochet workshops with designer1234* - subscribe to it by following the instructions. _The section will then show up on the same page where you see main, pictures, chit chat etc. it will remain permanently there_.

you can then click on it whenever you want to -- and arrive at our section home page --
scroll down to the workshops (some will be closed- those are the ones we did in the fall) but some will be open click on the one you are interested in. You will then be in the right place to take a class.

you don't need to sign up, and there is no cost. just let the teach know you are there by posting. READ THE FIRST PAGE as the supply information will be there.

I usually open the workshops a few days before it starts so you can sort out the requirements. good luck. just follow exactly what I have written here and on the posts.

This workshop starts on Feb. 13 so won't open for awhile yet. however there other workshops opening this week -- magic loop- Winter's Mirage Lace shawl, and next week the 2nd waterfall top.

Designer1234


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

Count me in, please, I have the pattern for Children's or Baby size.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I am sorry, but I am not sure about the pattern.
> Five - do you think you could post a picture of the surprise jacket?
> I think the teachers might be away for the holidays. I am trying to reach them for more info on the price and exactly what the students should order. There is lots of time as the class is not until the middle of February.
> I will post here when I get more info and I will also ask purple v to do the same.
> Designer.


*Here is a free Baby Surprise Jacket that has been recalculated for a preemie baby. I am sure that the teachers will be able to tinker with the number of stitches and then be able to tell you the number of CO stitches needed for the regular sized Baby Surprise Jacket. * 

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-surprise-jacket-preemie-sized


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

thanks very much, 5mmdpns. I appreciate it -- it gives a good idea. 

They will be teaching Adult and baby as far as I know. We will keep everyone informed so keep this topic on 'watch'

I wonder if there are any more free patterns -- that would be a help. sorry I am floundering a bit here as soon as we contact one of the teachers, all these questions will be answered. Shirley


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

here is a ravelry link for an adult surprise jacket for $ 1.00.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/adult-surprise-jacket


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Sounds like what I need , count me in. I have the pattern and have made two baby size jackets, but not the adult, yet. How much yarn should I buy? Chest size about 40 inches. with ww yarn.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

The pattern you will need is Elizabeth Zimmermans, A - B - C Surprise Jacket published by Schoolhouse Press at www.schoolhousepress.com. I believe it cost around $10 and has 12 pages of instructions, so it is well worth the money.

We will be concerntrating on the adult jacket.

I gather some of you are worrying about what type of wool and size of needles to use. Well this is where the fun starts. Both LondonGirl and I have made one using up a lot of odds and ends of wool, but as long as you do a sample swatch and measure it accurately we will give you a chart to work out what to cast on, this takes all the hard work out of having to do complicated calculations.

I hope this goes some way to answer any questions you have, but we shall go into more detail soon so you can get yourselves ready.

Happy New Year to you all.


----------



## maryladominicana (Apr 3, 2011)

I am very interested and already have the pattern. I began a toddler size on my own but could not go any further. It seemed to me that the infant size sweater was easier to follow directions. I am so in and await this class .


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks purplev for answering the girls' questions. So, ladies - the teacher has spoken . if you plan on taking the workshop please send for your pattern and we look forward to seeing you in February. Designer.


----------



## MJRITCHEY (Jan 22, 2011)

The website for School House Press to buy the EZ Baby, Child, Adult Surprise Jacket pattern is 
http://www.schoolhousepress.com/patterns.htm.

You'll have to scroll down for quite a way to find it, but it's there. Good Luck


----------



## maryladominicana (Apr 3, 2011)

Can you please advise if the instructor will be also working on a toddler size sweater. Because I completed the baby size and had no big problem but I did when I started working on a toddler size several months ago and had to stop. Hope you can help


----------



## MJRITCHEY (Jan 22, 2011)

I am actually in the late stages of completing an Adult Surprise Jacket. I had to stop working on it during the late summer and fall since I had to make several Christmas gifts. I will start again soon and hope to finish it by Spring. Please wish me luck.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

MJRITCHEY said:


> I am actually in the late stages of completing an Adult Surprise Jacket. I had to stop working on it during the late summer and fall since I had to make several Christmas gifts. I will start again soon and hope to finish it by Spring. Please wish me luck.


Awesome, you go girl!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

maryladominicana said:


> Can you please advise if the instructor will be also working on a toddler size sweater. Because I completed the baby size and had no big problem but I did when I started working on a toddler size several months ago and had to stop. Hope you can help


We will be doing from toddler up to adult sizes.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

I have this pattern and would love to do this workshop with you. I haven't tried to make it yet. This would be my chance. I am glad the workshop is in February. It will give me time to finish the workshop with Darowill.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> I have this pattern and would love to do this workshop with you. I haven't tried to make it yet. This would be my chance. I am glad the workshop is in February. It will give me time to finish the workshop with Darowill.


Great. Glad you are going to join us. PurpleV


----------



## taznwinston (Feb 5, 2012)

MJRITCHEY said:


> The website for School House Press to buy the EZ Baby, Child, Adult Surprise Jacket pattern is
> http://www.schoolhousepress.com/patterns.htm.
> 
> You'll have to scroll down for quite a way to find it, but it's there. Good Luck


http://www.schoolhousepress.com/patterns.htm


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Purple V, I have the infant pattern and the preemie pattern. If I have questions about them, are you able to answer them too? I have never made any BSJ pattern in any size, but I am not a big item knitter. I do small! lol, Zoe


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Purple V, I have the infant pattern and the preemie pattern. If I have questions about them, are you able to answer them too? I have never made any BSJ pattern in any size, but I am not a big item knitter. I do small! lol, Zoe


Of course I will answer them - if I can :roll:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

This jacket could be done in one colour but it looks much better in stripes as it shows up the double increase and decrease.


----------



## jnwynn (Feb 7, 2012)

count me in


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

*Remember everyone - keep this link on watch so that you won't miss the announcement of our opening the class. If you plan on taking it - it is a good idea to get your pattern the actual class starts on Feb. 13, but we will open it a few days ahead of time so that new people will know what to order in the way of patterns*.

It looks like this will be a wonderful class. keep in touch and watch for the announcement. Meanwhile you are welcome to drop around the workshops and see what we are doing - there are a few open workshops as well as all the closed ones which were given in 2012. _you can read the closed topics although you won't be able to post there. All the information on all the workshops has been trimmed down and are easy to follow_.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Purple V, I have the infant pattern and the preemie pattern. If I have questions about them, are you able to answer them too? I have never made any BSJ pattern in any size, but I am not a big item knitter. I do small! lol, Zoe
> ...


ooooooooeee! thank you!!! hugs and well wishes for everyone doing this workshop!! Zoe


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I weighed my adult jacket last night and it was just under a 1 lb (450 g) of double knit wool. I am a size 36" bust and the jacket comes to about my hip bone. This is just to give you an idea of the amount of wool needed. I see that in EZs pattern she used 2ply, but her jacket seems to be longer than mine and she had done wide sleeves, whereas I have narrowed the sleeves to a cuff.

We will go into further details once we start the KAL.

PurpleV


----------



## maryladominicana (Apr 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> maryladominicana said:
> 
> 
> > Can you please advise if the instructor will be also working on a toddler size sweater. Because I completed the baby size and had no big problem but I did when I started working on a toddler size several months ago and had to stop. Hope you can help
> ...


 I am so excited and ready to go. Thanks


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

maryladominicana said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > maryladominicana said:
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi everyone, just thought I would drop by and introduce myself, sorry it has taken me so long! I am London Girl and I will be co-running the KAL for the toddler to adult Surprise Jacket. I am looking forward to getting to know you all and answering your questions if I can! The Surprise Jacket is a lot of fun and very addictive. You have been warned!!
Just for your information, my SJ was knitted with every ply and type of yarn you can imagine, totalling about 1.25 lbs or 600g!! So the only boundary is your imagination!!


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Would yuou and PurpleV be able to post pictures of your surprise jackets?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> Would yuou and PurpleV be able to post pictures of your surprise jackets?


The workshop will be held in February - so make sure this topic is in your watched topics as I will be announcing it a few days ahead of the starting date. We are here, as you have to order the pattern and so it is working out well. Please read this topic from the beginning and you will be ready for the class.

There are pictures of the jacket on a previous page.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi everyone, just thought I would drop by and introduce myself, sorry it has taken me so long! I am London Girl and I will be co-running the KAL for the toddler to adult Surprise Jacket. I am looking forward to getting to know you all and answering your questions if I can! The Surprise Jacket is a lot of fun and very addictive. You have been warned!!
> Just for your information, my SJ was knitted with every ply and type of yarn you can imagine, totalling about 1.25 lbs or 600g!! So the only boundary is your imagination!!


*Welcome London Girl* - we are using this site as a place where the members can find information as to how to order the pattern and other information needed for the workshop which will start on Feb. 13 - I personally want to thank you for agreeing to work with Purplev to teach this workshop for us.

It appears as if lots of people are interested in taking this class and I am looking forward to opening it in February in the workshop section (if anyone needs to know how to find it - please read back on this topic as the instructions are there) there are lots of active workshops underway now and many closed workshops which are available to read as well.

We are asking everyone to make sure they have this page on their watched topics so that they will be specifically notified when I open the workshop.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> Would yuou and PurpleV be able to post pictures of your surprise jackets?


Here's a photo of us in our jackets but you will have to work out who is who.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

they are beautiful! two different color ideas and from the same pattern. I won't tell! thanks for posting these pictures - we will also transfer them over to the new workshop when it opens. thanks ladies!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> they are beautiful! two different color ideas and from the same pattern. I won't tell! thanks for posting these pictures - we will also transfer them over to the new workshop when it opens. thanks ladies!


Thanks, got loads more photos of all stages of production for the workshop.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > they are beautiful! two different color ideas and from the same pattern. I won't tell! thanks for posting these pictures - we will also transfer them over to the new workshop when it opens. thanks ladies!
> ...


It is going to be another wonderful workshop -- I am so delighted!


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> > Would yuou and PurpleV be able to post pictures of your surprise jackets?
> ...


Oh my gosh I love both of the jackets. I am looking for colors and ideas with coordinating the colors. Beautiful sweaters/jackets, both of you.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > jmai5421 said:
> ...


Thank you for the compliments. :thumbup:


----------



## donna47304 (Oct 29, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > jmai5421 said:
> ...


I agree, they're both beautiful but I'm beginning to suspect that one of our leaders, PurpleV, just may have made the purple one . . . just a hunch, of course! Donna


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

donna47304 said:


> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> > Would yuou and PurpleV be able to post pictures of your surprise jackets?
> ...


I have to say right here that I have happily shrunk out of my Surprise Jacket somewhat so it is a lot looser than it should be! Think the time is perfect to start another one!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > jmai5421 said:
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## helen4930 (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm definitely doing this one! Loved the baby version which I did a while ago and would have attempted an adult version but it seemed a bit complicated. With your help this will now eventuate. So happy!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

helen4930 said:


> I'm definitely doing this one! Loved the baby version which I did a while ago and would have attempted an adult version but it seemed a bit complicated. With your help this will now eventuate. So happy!


Yes, I'm sure we'll manage it between us, it's actually a lot easier once you get started and if you have already done a little one, you will understand the principle!! Look forward to working with you!


----------



## fuchspapillon (Apr 18, 2012)

Took a class, made the Adult for myself. Had to cast on 288 stitches - the recipe (I refuse to call it a pattern in this size) is confusing but it is pretty. Good luck!


----------



## Andrea in TN (Aug 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> *How to join the workshop section*
> 
> If you go to the top of the page you will see on the left hand a heading in small print -- 'my profile' which is your profile, not mine/ click on it and you will see where it says 'sections' it will show the sections you are signed up for - it also says how to
> sign up for other sections. follow the directions and when you see on the list
> ...


thank you for these clear directions- I will see you more next month woot


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

fuchspapillon said:


> Took a class, made the Adult for myself. Had to cast on 288 stitches - the recipe (I refuse to call it a pattern in this size) is confusing but it is pretty. Good luck!


Thanks for that, good to know you were happy with it!!


----------



## MaggiePringlemeir (Jun 3, 2012)

Designer -- 

Done and done! I am truly looking forward to this workshop beginning. Having pre-knowledge of it will allow me to dig out my various patterns and decide on my yarn colors. 

Warm hugs and woofs, 
Maggie & MacTaggrt


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

donna47304 said:


> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


I'm the one with short hair and glasses!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> donna47304 said:
> 
> 
> > jmai5421 said:
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## shirley m (Apr 25, 2011)

I would love to join in, please. Have had the pattern for several years,just needed motivation. Shirley M.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

shirley m said:


> I would love to join in, please. Have had the pattern for several years,just needed motivation. Shirley M.


You will be made very welcome Shirley!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I will be announcing the opening on this page, so please keep it on your watch list -- looking forward to seeing you there! designer1234--

Check out the daily digest for today - and read our 
"Workshop Happenings"- it features our teachers and this workshop. if you don't get the dd please click on the blue printed headings at the bottom of this page 

" latest digest" we are the bottom section there and only appear the day after we start a new topic.


----------



## yarnawhile (Apr 9, 2012)

I would love to join this workshop. I have The Opinionated Knitter and have been trying to puzzle out the directions, so this workshop is just what I need.


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi, 

I am interested in the Adult Surprise Jacket workshop. Don't know if I can afford it or not, but will see. Can you give a link to the pattern? The link for it when it was on sale, printed in your post, didn't work for me.

The workshop on Magic Loop and socks has gotten me really excited about knitting. Depending on the yarns called for for the Jacket, I might just have enough on hand to make it.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

The address for the pattern is the pattern we will use in this workshop - I received this information from the teachers of the workshop.

I will see if one of the ladies who has the adult pattern can tell us the yardage. You would be able to use 3 or 4 different colors so possibly you might have enough in your stash. here is the information

A-B-C-SJ 
qty:

"""*A-B-C-SJ (Adult, Baby, Child's Surprise Jacket*)
Elizabeth Zimmermannn 
SPP 5
Elizabeth Zimmermann's Baby Surprise Jacket has become near legendary since its conception in 1968. The jacket is knitted back and forth in garter stitch, then cleverly folded and completed by weaving the shoulder seams. _This updated pattern includes Elizabeth's original Baby Surprise Jacket instructions, original Adult Surprise instructions, and instructions for the new Child's Surprise jacket_ (see below). We've also added row by row instructions for the Baby Surprise Jacket. Both the Adult and Child's Surprise are based on the construction of the baby jacket. Cully has included numbers to knit the Baby Surprise Jacket at different gauges and a chart to enable you to knit different sizes at different gauges. The pattern also includes an options section for adding hood, collar and other features such as EZ's Afterthought Pocket and more. Technique instruction is also included. 
Three Patterns, 12 pages. $10

http://www.schoolhousepress.com/patterns.htm

Our teachers are definitely going to teach the adult and possibly the child patterns. the address was received from purplev - our teacher.


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks, Designer, Got it.

Was mainly concerned about weights of yarn and size of needles. I have a lot of #4 and #5 yarn in lots of 3-6 skeins that were given me, but wanted to make sure I have several colors of the right weight and the proper sized needles


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Dowager said:


> Thanks, Designer, Got it.
> 
> Was mainly concerned about weights of yarn and size of needles. I have a lot of #4 and #5 yarn in lots of 3-6 skeins that were given me, but wanted to make sure I have several colors of the right weight and the proper sized needles


you know, if I remember correctly, it was London Girl, on of the teachers of this workshop who mentioned that she used different weight yarns for this sweater. I have done the same with my 
Coat of many colors and I am using different weight yarn on the sweater I am knitting right now with the beautiful yarn I received from ranji from India. I am using worsted for a wide strip while the sweater is in sport weight yarn. here is a picture of the work in progress. I often put two different weights together.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Dowager said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, Designer, Got it.
> ...


Beautiful sweater and colors. I will be anxious to see a picture when you are through.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

thanks Judy - I have put on the neck ribbing and am working on the bottom border also have one sleeve half done- using magic loop, Another couple of days as I have the bands on the fronts and cuffs, etc.. I will post it in the parade of sweaters.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > jmai5421 said:
> ...


Well done, on that achievement :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


That's great!


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

count me in.....


----------



## azmoonbugs (Dec 2, 2011)

Can the adult version be done with sock yarn?


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

Not sure. Have ordered my pattern, but it has not arrived yet.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

azmoonbugs said:


> Can the adult version be done with sock yarn?


Yes, I am doing mine with 2ply (Lace weight), and when you do get your pattern, you will see that Elizabeth's jumper was made from 2 ply. Just make sure you do a swatch, and block it, then you will use this to get your gauge.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

does anyone know of a site where i can just buy the pattern and that i can use my PayPal account as all the others are asking for credit card....


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

Just wanted to let all of you know, I ordered the Pattern for this workshop from Schoolhouse Press, and it came today. The shipping charge was less than originally quoted, and the pattern booklet came in its own plastic sheet protector! I am impressed!


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

azmoonbugs said:


> Can the adult version be done with sock yarn?


According to the pattern I just got, hers was made with 2 ply yarns, which I think is British for sock yarn, and whatever size needle fits your gauge.

I am hoping it can also be made from heavier yarn and larger needles too. I thought I had read somewhere that you can use about any size yarn for it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dowager said:


> azmoonbugs said:
> 
> 
> > Can the adult version be done with sock yarn?
> ...


British 2 ply is lace weight, half the size of sock yarns which are normally 4 ply. Thats tiny yarn if it is the British 2 ply- would take a very long time to knit an adult jumper in 2 ply.
What is the gauge she recommends?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Xiang said:


> azmoonbugs said:
> 
> 
> > Can the adult version be done with sock yarn?
> ...


So it is our 2 ply is it? That must be very slow work. Perfect for inbetween weather during spring and autumn but not very warm for winter.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dowager said:


> azmoonbugs said:
> 
> 
> > Can the adult version be done with sock yarn?
> ...


Yes, that is absolutely correct! It's all worked out on your gauge so if you knit a swatch with any yarn of your choice and any sized needles of your choice, the calculations are based on the gauge, whatever it is!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

darowil said:


> Dowager said:
> 
> 
> > azmoonbugs said:
> ...


As far as I can see, she doesn't recommend a gauge for the adult version but for the baby SJ, she calls for 5.5/1"


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dowager said:


> Just wanted to let all of you know, I ordered the Pattern for this workshop from Schoolhouse Press, and it came today. The shipping charge was less than originally quoted, and the pattern booklet came in its own plastic sheet protector! I am impressed!


Thanks for that, Dowager, that will be useful for us to pass on to others wanting to order the pattern!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

azmoonbugs said:


> Can the adult version be done with sock yarn?


Anything you like!! Just knit a swatch and measure the gauge and calculate cast on etc from that!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

yarnawhile said:


> I would love to join this workshop. I have The Opinionated Knitter and have been trying to puzzle out the directions, so this workshop is just what I need.


Well it's a lot of fun and easy - if you keep your wits about you, your markers in place and check your stitch count frequently, enjoy!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Dowager said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, Designer, Got it.
> ...


That looks wonderful and great inspiration for the ladies taking the ASJ tutorial, thanks!!


----------



## fuchspapillon (Apr 18, 2012)

Stay away from alpaca - I did a jacket that was to be 28 inches long in back and has now stretched to 40 inches in length.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

This is going to be a wonderful workshop -- I am so looking forward to opening a parade showing all the different sweaters once they start being finished!

don't forget to keep this link on your watched topics as I will be posting here when the workshop opens and you can join in the section. Designer


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

I wanted to let you know the pattern for the "Surprise Baby, adult and children's jacket" is $10.00 on Webs yarn site. Revan


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Is it the one that has all the different information?


----------



## MiamiKnitter (Sep 4, 2012)

What is the ASJ tutorial??? I can't seem to locate it.

Thank you!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

There is a workshop on KP in the near future. go back on this thread from the beginning and read all the information it is all there. Designer1234


----------



## Bookmiss (Mar 8, 2012)

I've heard that about Alpaca, but I'm allergic to wool. I'll look for alpaca in a blend. It is supposed to not stretch as much that way.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Bookmiss said:


> I've heard that about Alpaca, but I'm allergic to wool. I'll look for alpaca in a blend. It is supposed to not stretch as much that way.


I have made a waistcoat (I think you may call it a vest) in a alpaca and silk mix which does not stretch and is wonderfully soft and warm. I will be putting a stripe of alpaca in my surprise jacket but only a narrow one.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Is it the one that has all the different information?


I went back and checked. It is #5 from Schoolhouse...
It does say it has babies, children, and adult pattern from Elizabeth Zimmerman for the Surprise Jacket.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

sounds like the right one Revan, thanks very much. Are you going to join us? It should be a nice class.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Yes that's the one. But please don't go worrying about the calculations as we have a calculator, we will let you all have when we start, to do all the hard work for you.
What you may like to do now is prepare a four inch swatch of your chosen wool and the needles you intend to use.


----------



## Judyh (Apr 15, 2011)

MiamiKnitter said:


> What is the ASJ tutorial??? I can't seem to locate it.
> 
> Thank you!


Adult Surprise Jacket.


----------



## Judyh (Apr 15, 2011)

What is the weight yarn for this pattern?


----------



## MiamiKnitter (Sep 4, 2012)

Judyh said:


> MiamiKnitter said:
> 
> 
> > What is the ASJ tutorial??? I can't seem to locate it.
> ...


Thank you so much Judyh - took me a little while to figure it out. I did get to order the pattern and check out the pictures of it posted earlier in this thread. Looks like a fun project!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Judyh said:


> What is the weight yarn for this pattern?


You can use what every you like. One lady will be doing it in 2 ply and I am making one in aran weight. I have also done one in double knit and London Girl did one using varying thicknesses.
It really doesn't matter as you will be making a swatch on the wool and needles you want to use and everything is based on that.
Hope that makes sense.
This jacket is a good way of using up some of your stash.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

I think I would. I have yet to knit a jacket or sweater yet. It's great to have all the different sizes available. By the way, you are welcome. Revan


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi, I went ahead and bought my pattern from Webs. So, I'm in for the Surprise Jacket class. Revan


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

nice to see you with us again Revan -- It is so nice when people come back and do more than one workshop.


----------



## jvoel (Mar 2, 2012)

I signed up for Desighner 1234 quite sometime ago and Jan. 26 is the first time that I saw it on my home page. It is not there today(Jan 27) I am hoping to take the class. I have the directions in the "Opinionated knitter" The book is on sale right now at Knitpicks and is 40% off.


----------



## Linda C. (Jun 8, 2012)

I received the pattern and it seems sort of confusing. I knit and crochet a good bit, but this pattern doesn't look too easy, but I'd like to join in. Will there be step by step instructions (like for beginners)? I hope so. Even though I've done a lot of knitting, I feel like I need the "beginner set of instructions" after seeing this pattern!!!! I think the sweater is neat looking, whatever the size!


----------



## Andrea in TN (Aug 17, 2011)

Revan said:


> Hi, I went ahead and bought my pattern from Webs. So, I'm in for the Surprise Jacket class. Revan


thanks for the information-- I just bought mine too 
ready to roll now!!!!!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

We are only on the dailyl digest which is emailed to you the day after we post something. I believe that is what you are referring to. 
The home page is the page which is permanent and is in *yellow* - shows, 
Main,pictures, chit chat and any of the sections you have subscribed to. Make sure that our workshop section is there -- if it is not there, go to the top of the page and click on*my profile* it will take you to your profile and look for the place where it says your *sections*.

It will tell you all the different sections -click on it and make sure you are subscribed to

*Knitting and Crochet workshops with designer1234*

-_if you then check the front page of the KP forum in yellow,-which is the home page - our workshop section should be there all the time_. you then click on it and scroll down and click on what thread or topic you wish to join. The closed workshops are also there - they are locked but you can read them even though you can't post. All the information supplied by the teacher is there.

There are only 3 or 4 open workshops right now. There are also other topics, Tech help, confirmed classes, a place where you can ask questions and the latest Workshop happenings, which cause our section to show up on the daily digest the day after I post it. I know it is confusing, but it is the way KP is set up. I have started posting the "happenings every few days, or oftener. They are numbered and the early ones will be deleted every week or so. Just spend some time in the home page of the workshops and visit the open workshops -- right now, the Waterfall top, preparation for lace, Winter's mirage lace, darowil's magic loop, darowils toe up socks are open. The others are locked and can only be read-they have just the teachers information in them .

Designer


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Linda C. said:


> I received the pattern and it seems sort of confusing. I knit and crochet a good bit, but this pattern doesn't look too easy, but I'd like to join in. Will there be step by step instructions (like for beginners)? I hope so. Even though I've done a lot of knitting, I feel like I need the "beginner set of instructions" after seeing this pattern!!!! I think the sweater is neat looking, whatever the size!


Our teachers will walk you through the pattern - That is the reason we are holding the workshop.


----------



## jvoel (Mar 2, 2012)

Thank you. I think that I understand now. I hope to be able to follow the Adult Surprise jacket. Jan


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

keep this thread on your watch list. I won't be opening the Surprise Jacket workshop until a couple of days before it starts - so I will announce it here, and on the daily digest.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Linda C. said:


> I received the pattern and it seems sort of confusing. I knit and crochet a good bit, but this pattern doesn't look too easy, but I'd like to join in. Will there be step by step instructions (like for beginners)? I hope so. Even though I've done a lot of knitting, I feel like I need the "beginner set of instructions" after seeing this pattern!!!! I think the sweater is neat looking, whatever the size!


Please do not worry, yes I agree the pattern llooks confusing, but I can assure you that once we have explained things you will (and this is a promise) find it easy. As I mentioned previously I have a chart that will do all the calculations for you. All you need to do is choose your wool (any weight and thickness) choose your needles appropriate to the wool and knit a 4" swatch.l This is a fun jacket to make.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

PurpleV said:


> Linda C. said:
> 
> 
> > I received the pattern and it seems sort of confusing. I knit and crochet a good bit, but this pattern doesn't look too easy, but I'd like to join in. Will there be step by step instructions (like for beginners)? I hope so. Even though I've done a lot of knitting, I feel like I need the "beginner set of instructions" after seeing this pattern!!!! I think the sweater is neat looking, whatever the size!
> ...


This is nice to know as i have 4ply yarn that i am thinking of using....Cant wait...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Diane D said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Linda C. said:
> ...


4 ply will be lovely.


----------



## fuchspapillon (Apr 18, 2012)

Please, stop calling the Adult project instructions a pattern - it is a RECIPE. Because there is not a line - by - line detail with stitch counts this may not be called a pattern.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

fuchspapillon said:


> Please, stop calling the Adult project instructions a pattern - it is a RECIPE. Because there is not a line - by - line detail with stitch counts this may not be called a pattern.


I'm sorry if this upsets you but for the purpose of the workshop we shall call it a pattern as that is what most people call it. If we start calling it a recipe people will think the jacket needs cooking. Anway whatever you like to call it - it is great fun to make and looks good.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> fuchspapillon said:
> 
> 
> > Please, stop calling the Adult project instructions a pattern - it is a RECIPE. Because there is not a line - by - line detail with stitch counts this may not be called a pattern.
> ...


I totally agree!!! A recipe is something that needs to be cooked and eaten. A pattern is a set of instructions given to make a non-edible item. The modern word is pattern where as recipe and receipt can be used to refer to this, they are used with food connotations. Besides which the Meg Swanson site calles it a pattern, and Elizabeth Zimmerman called it a pattern. Who are we to tell them otherwise when they are the ones who designed and patented that pattern?


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > fuchspapillon said:
> ...


I agree. Never heard of a knitting pattern being called a recipe.


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

count me in. i want to make an adult bsj. i do have the book and the row counter pattern for child. do you have row counter for adult? I need to learn to adjust the pattern for different size yarn for adult and need help.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Saroj said:


> count me in. i want to make an adult bsj. i do have the book and the row counter pattern for child. do you have row counter for adult? I need to learn to adjust the pattern for different size yarn for adult and need help.


Hi Saroj and welcome aboard!! We will be posting the chart for calculating your stitch count very shortly, at the beginning of the tutorial. In the meantime, I would suggest kntting a 4" x 4" swatch with the yarn and needles you would like to use so you are ready with your gauge when we start the tutorial - watch this space!!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


The workshops will call it a pattern as the majority of KP members use that term. In future workshops this will be the correct term.


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

Got the yarn, ready to go.


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

pattern purchased, yarn too.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

YAY!! Way to go girls!! Not long now......!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Glad you are all getting ready. Looking forward to meeting you all in February.


----------



## MiamiKnitter (Sep 4, 2012)

Pattern on order - should be here soon. Got the yarn! Just finished my swatch! Using 10.5 needles with bulky yarn - 100% wool. Some yarn I have had in my stash for over 25 years. It is beautiful - think I forgot I even had it. Anyway, I'm nearly ready.


----------



## joand (Aug 28, 2011)

I have the pattern and would love to join this workshop. I tried making a baby sized one, but found it confusing-- it worked out OK in the end,but I'd like to do a child's one and can use the guidance.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I am so delighted at the interest in this workshop! you will have two great ladies who will help you through it. I am in awe of how successful these workshops are, and the interest shown by everyone. Obviously they fill a need. I have been so impressed, since I joined at how helpful everyone is so I am glad the workshops have far exceeded my expectations! 

Shirley (designer)


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

This is going to be good


----------



## helen4930 (Dec 21, 2011)

Is there a way to calculate how much wool is needed? I plan to do the jacket in double knit and I'm not sure how much to order as obviously, nothing in my vast hoard is quite suitable!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

MiamiKnitter said:


> Pattern on order - should be here soon. Got the yarn! Just finished my swatch! Using 10.5 needles with bulky yarn - 100% wool. Some yarn I have had in my stash for over 25 years. It is beautiful - think I forgot I even had it. Anyway, I'm nearly ready.


You'll be knitting an heirloom with antique yarn - wonderful!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

joand said:


> I have the pattern and would love to join this workshop. I tried making a baby sized one, but found it confusing-- it worked out OK in the end,but I'd like to do a child's one and can use the guidance.


Hopefully, you've come to the right place!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

helen4930 said:


> Is there a way to calculate how much wool is needed? I plan to do the jacket in double knit and I'm not sure how much to order as obviously, nothing in my vast hoard is quite suitable!


Not sure how you would calculate it but my finished ASJ weighed about 1.5 lb, that was to fit a 42" inch bust, hope that helps!!


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

I am going to do an adult one BUT have no yarn other than cotton dishcloth yarn, or what I make dishcloth with. SO I need to have some kind of advice on how much to go buy...

I did a baby but it turned out to be more of a toddler size. 

I have two of her books so that is where I got the baby pattern, I am assuming the adults is in there too.

Any suggestions on amount of DK yarn. I think I will go with wool but will check other as I react a little to the wool sock yarn.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I am so delighted at the interest in this workshop! you will have two great ladies who will help you through it. I am in awe of how successful these workshops are, and the interest shown by everyone. Obviously they fill a need. I have been so impressed, since I joined at how helpful everyone is so I am glad the workshops have far exceeded my expectations!
> 
> Shirley (designer)


.....and I hope this one is no exception, Shirley!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LoriRuth said:


> I am going to do an adult one BUT have no yarn other than cotton dishcloth yarn, or what I make dishcloth with. SO I need to have some kind of advice on how much to go buy...
> 
> I did a baby but it turned out to be more of a toddler size.
> 
> ...


In my earlier answer, I said that my finished stripey ASJ weighed in at about 1.5lb for a 42" bust, just to give you an idea. Maybe buy extra just to make sure and maybe make a hat to match with any leftovers??!! :lol: You should find the adult version in your book, if it is the 12-page version.


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

Thank you....the book are way more than 12 pages...


----------



## Patchworkcat (Mar 16, 2011)

I found this one on Ravelry: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/adult-surprise-jacket

It's knit using worsted weight with size 7 (4.5mm) needles with a gauge of 20 sts/38 rows = 4"

It won't be exact, but should give a general idea of the amount of yarn needed. Hope it helps, anyway.

Jill


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Patchworkcat said:


> I found this one on Ravelry: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/adult-surprise-jacket
> 
> It's knit using worsted weight with size 7 (4.5mm) needles with a gauge of 20 sts/38 rows = 4"
> 
> ...


Thank you Jill, that is a useful link.


----------



## Patchworkcat (Mar 16, 2011)

Unfortunately, worsted weight won't help me much. I'm using fingering weight (sock yarn, actually). <lol>

Jill


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Patchworkcat said:


> Unfortunately, worsted weight won't help me much. I'm using fingering weight (sock yarn, actually). <lol>
> 
> Jill


Perhaps you can find a pattern for a 4ply jacket or jumper (that is about the same as sock yarn) to give you an idea. I will have a look at my patterns to see if I have any.


----------



## Patchworkcat (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm working my gauge swatch now trying to decide whether or not to use 5.5mm needles (for a lacy effect) or 4mm needles which are more comfortable in my hands, but will make it take longer to knit up. Decisions, decisions. <lol>

Jill


----------



## Linda C. (Jun 8, 2012)

Patchworkcat said:


> Unfortunately, worsted weight won't help me much. I'm using fingering weight (sock yarn, actually). <lol>
> 
> Jill


If you check the amounts of the yarn listed on the Ravelry pattern, it shows yardages needed for each of the different colors. Would that information help you to decide how much yarn to purchase (by checking the amounts of yards on whatever weights of yarns you choose to use)?? I'm not sure about this, but was kind of wondering myself, and thought maybe someone would know the answer...??


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Patchworkcat said:


> I'm working my gauge swatch now trying to decide whether or not to use 5.5mm needles (for a lacy effect) or 4mm needles which are more comfortable in my hands, but will make it take longer to knit up. Decisions, decisions. <lol>
> 
> Jill


All part of the fun, Jill!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Linda C. said:


> Patchworkcat said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunately, worsted weight won't help me much. I'm using fingering weight (sock yarn, actually). <lol>
> ...


Thanks for that very useful suggestion! 
I think that maybe this jacket was originally intended to be a bit of a stash buster and that one would just keep adding in bits of random yarn as it appealed. To quote the pattern book "....it weighs about 1.5lb (6-7. 4oz skeins or 7-8 3.5oz wheels....." Sorry not to be able to be more specific!


----------



## Patchworkcat (Mar 16, 2011)

I just remembered that I have two bags of two different shades of blue of KnitPicks Palette (each bag is enough for an adult sweater) plus 3 balls of Palette in another color. The finished Adult Surprise Jacket would have to be hand washed, but I think I can handle that. Swatch, swatch, swatch <sigh>

Jill


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Patchworkcat said:


> I just remembered that I have two bags of two different shades of blue of KnitPicks Palette (each bag is enough for an adult sweater) plus 3 balls of Palette in another color. The finished Adult Surprise Jacket would have to be hand washed, but I think I can handle that. Swatch, swatch, swatch <sigh>
> 
> Jill


Sounds like you've got it sorted. Happy swatching.


----------



## JoyceKnits (May 22, 2011)

Hi Saroj and welcome aboard!! We will be posting the chart for calculating your stitch count very shortly, at the beginning of the tutorial. In the meantime, I would suggest kntting a 4" x 4" swatch with the yarn and needles you would like to use so you are ready with your gauge when we start the tutorial - watch this space!![/quote]

I've done the baby version and am anxious to try the adult one. Question: When I do a swatch, should I do it in garter stitch?
Thanks,
Joyce


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

joycegordon said:


> Hi Saroj and welcome aboard!! We will be posting the chart for calculating your stitch count very shortly, at the beginning of the tutorial. In the meantime, I would suggest kntting a 4" x 4" swatch with the yarn and needles you would like to use so you are ready with your gauge when we start the tutorial - watch this space!!


I've done the baby version and am anxious to try the adult one. Question: When I do a swatch, should I do it in garter stitch?
Thanks,
Joyce[/quote]

If you intend to do the jacket in garter stitch, do the swatch in the same stitch and use the needles you intend to use. I have gone to a size smaller needles as I am a a very loose knitter and wanted to make the jacket in quite a firm texture. Happy swatching.


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

I ordered yarn and am waiting for it. I am doing the first one is a solid color...call my chicken


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LoriRuth said:


> I ordered yarn and am waiting for it. I am doing the first one is a solid color...call my chicken


I won't call you chicken. You could put in a very few stripes if you wanted. They are not difficult to do. Here's a photo of a childs one I made with just a few stripes.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

LoriRuth said:


> I ordered yarn and am waiting for it. I am doing the first one is a solid color...call my chicken


I think the thing that draws the eye to these sweaters is the way the stripes work. If you search them on line you will see so many wonderful combinations. Remember the teachers will answer any questions as to how to change the colors. It doesn't even have to be the same weight yarn!


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

If I add stripes I will have to go to Joann's to buy the second color. Should I use the same type of yarn? I bought a cotton linen blend.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I didn't mean to tell you not to do it in one color. I just read my post and it appeared that way. I apologize. 

It is your sweater and - if you decide to,I personally would buy the same type as it is your first. although I understand that if you want to use your stash you can choose other types of yarn. If you read back on this thread, the teachers discuss this. once again, don't let me influence you one way or the other. :thumbup: :roll:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

I am so sad ...... I have to undo my ASJ, and start from the beginning    I did my swatch in the wrong stitch. I am not really that upset, just a bit :mrgreen: at myself for making such a stupid (for me - not meaning anyone else :-D :-D ) error. Oh well, the thinking & frogging will give me plenty of practice to get the jacket to fit correctly :roll: :roll: 

Hi to everyone else doing this ...... Remember to have fun, and try not to stress with it - knitting is supposed to be enjoyable :roll: :-D :-D :-D


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

I did the same Xiang. I did three swatches in stockinette stitch to get the gauge I wanted, PM'd PurpleV and had to do one in garter stitch. Looking forward to this class. I have three colors but looking for one matching color. So far no luck.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> I did the same Xiang. I did three swatches in stockinette stitch to get the gauge I wanted, PM'd PurpleV and had to do one in garter stitch. Looking forward to this class. I have three colors but looking for one matching color. So far no luck.


Have a look in your stash or put a photo ofthe colours you have chosen and I'll see if I can come up with any suggestions. Sometimes you can get away with all sort of combination of colours.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LoriRuth said:


> If I add stripes I will have to go to Joann's to buy the second color. Should I use the same type of yarn? I bought a cotton linen blend.


If you only intend to add narrow stripes occassionally then it really doesn't matter what you use. Perhaps you have something in your stash.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I am so sad ...... I have to undo my ASJ, and start from the beginning    I did my swatch in the wrong stitch. I am not really that upset, just a bit :mrgreen: at myself for making such a stupid (for me - not meaning anyone else :-D :-D ) error. Oh well, the thinking & frogging will give me plenty of practice to get the jacket to fit correctly :roll: :roll:
> 
> Hi to everyone else doing this ...... Remember to have fun, and try not to stress with it - knitting is supposed to be enjoyable :roll: :-D :-D :-D


hi Xiang, sorry you had to undo the start of your jacket and after all the trouble you had getting the swatch right. Perhaps I'm better come over to Australia and sort you out!!! :roll:


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> > I did the same Xiang. I did three swatches in stockinette stitch to get the gauge I wanted, PM'd PurpleV and had to do one in garter stitch. Looking forward to this class. I have three colors but looking for one matching color. So far no luck.
> ...


Hi PurpleV
this is they yarn I have so far. I am looking for the magenta-raspberry color. Do you have any other ideas? 
I am making the size 40ASJ. With size 6 US needles I get 9 stitches for 2 inches or 4 1/2 per inch.
I have 1004 yds-920 meters of the varigated, not discontinues
I have 355yds - 650 meters of the green discontinued and 710 yds - 650 meters of the ivory NOT discontinued. Will this be enough yarn for the jacket that falls to the hip or just below?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > jmai5421 said:
> ...


Have a look at this Ravelry site http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/adult-surprise-jacket This will give you an idea of how much yarn to use. If you run out you could use the very dark green in the variagated to do the neck, edges, cuffs and bottom of the jacket and then use buttons in every colour in your jacket. Let me know if I can help further.


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I didn't mean to tell you not to do it in one color. I just read my post and it appeared that way. I apologize.
> 
> It is your sweater and - if you decide to,I personally would buy the same type as it is your first. although I understand that if you want to use your stash you can choose other types of yarn. If you read back on this thread, the teachers discuss this. once again, don't let me influence you one way or the other. :thumbup: :roll:


I didn't take it that way. It was just the little shove I needed. I am going to put in just a few stripes so I ordered 2 more colors. I am definitely going to have yarn left over. Hat, fingerless gloves...who knows. Maybe a matching BSJ!

Hugs,


----------



## shirley m (Apr 25, 2011)

Yes please. Shirley M.


PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > I am so sad ...... I have to undo my ASJ, and start from the beginning    I did my swatch in the wrong stitch. I am not really that upset, just a bit :mrgreen: at myself for making such a stupid (for me - not meaning anyone else :-D :-D ) error. Oh well, the thinking & frogging will give me plenty of practice to get the jacket to fit correctly :roll: :roll:
> ...


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> I did the same Xiang. I did three swatches in stockinette stitch to get the gauge I wanted, PM'd PurpleV and had to do one in garter stitch. Looking forward to this class. I have three colors but looking for one matching color. So far no luck.


I am using 6 colours of the same brand & ply, that I have had for a while. I have decided that I am going to do totally random stripes.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > I am so sad ...... I have to undo my ASJ, and start from the beginning    I did my swatch in the wrong stitch. I am not really that upset, just a bit :mrgreen: at myself for making such a stupid (for me - not meaning anyone else :-D :-D ) error. Oh well, the thinking & frogging will give me plenty of practice to get the jacket to fit correctly :roll: :roll:
> ...


I keep telling you that I have a bed ready for you :-D :-D


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

For me it is about finding enouogh yarn in my stash and maybe finding more to match/contrast to make the sweater. While looking for more yarn to match I found some completely diferent yarn that would be neat for one of these sweaters. I just need a little more. I am so excited for this workshop and know I will be making more than one. I wonder how long it takes to make one if you are not a fast knitter and not really a slow knitter?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> For me it is about finding enouogh yarn in my stash and maybe finding more to match/contrast to make the sweater. While looking for more yarn to match I found some completely diferent yarn that would be neat for one of these sweaters. I just need a little more. I am so excited for this workshop and know I will be making more than one. I wonder how long it takes to make one if you are not a fast knitter and not really a slow knitter?


The beauty of this sweater is that it is knitted all in one piece leaving very little joining up to do. It shouldn't take you too long unless you are mad enough, like Xiang, to want to do it in 2ply. You don't necessarily have to stick to the same ply yarn if you are doing fairly narrow stripes. When I made mine I used mainly double knit and then I put some lace yarn and 4 ply together and knitted that, it made an interesting texture and by using contrasting colours it looked good too.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

shirley m said:


> Yes please. Shirley M.
> 
> 
> PurpleV said:
> ...


Hi Shirley m, Well as Xiang has already invited me to stay you never know. :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I keep telling you that I have a bed ready for you :-D :-D[/quote]

As soon as I've had my broomstick serviced :roll:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> > For me it is about finding enouogh yarn in my stash and maybe finding more to match/contrast to make the sweater. While looking for more yarn to match I found some completely diferent yarn that would be neat for one of these sweaters. I just need a little more. I am so excited for this workshop and know I will be making more than one. I wonder how long it takes to make one if you are not a fast knitter and not really a slow knitter?
> ...


Oi ..... I heard that :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> I keep telling you that I have a bed ready for you :-D :-D


As soon as I've had my broomstick serviced :roll:[/quote]

I have heard tell of a good broomstick servicing place - I don't think it's too far from you, either :shock: :shock:


----------



## azmoonbugs (Dec 2, 2011)

http://www.yarnharlot.ca/blog/archives/2009/06/24/pickup_lines.html

this is how I pick up the stitches for the bottom of the BSJ


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

If I can find my broomstick, can I come too? we could have a party! Sorry I haven't dropped in here much - just opening the 'having fun with color workshop; which starts tomorrow. lots of interest in that one too. busy busy!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> For me it is about finding enouogh yarn in my stash and maybe finding more to match/contrast to make the sweater. While looking for more yarn to match I found some completely diferent yarn that would be neat for one of these sweaters. I just need a little more. I am so excited for this workshop and know I will be making more than one. I wonder how long it takes to make one if you are not a fast knitter and not really a slow knitter?


In answer to your last question - about the same time that it would take to knit any other sweater! As there is so little sewing up, you might even save time there - but - if you decide to extend the sleeves to wrist length (see the pattern!) then it would take just a little longer!!
I would refer to the pattern again for the first comment. It is suggested there that you add a stripe to match each of the colour of skirts/slacks etc that you already have in your wardrobe, so your lovely new jacket will match with them all!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

azmoonbugs said:


> http://www.yarnharlot.ca/blog/archives/2009/06/24/pickup_lines.html
> 
> this is how I pick up the stitches for the bottom of the BSJ


ooh, thats's _really_ useful, thanks azmoonbugs! It is explained in the pattern but nothing like some visuals to make it clearer!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> If I can find my broomstick, can I come too? we could have a party! Sorry I haven't dropped in here much - just opening the 'having fun with color workshop; which starts tomorrow. lots of interest in that one too. busy busy!


Cos you can, the more the merrier. Or we could just charter a cruise ship and go off round the world running knitting workshops!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > I keep telling you that I have a bed ready for you :-D :-D
> ...


I have heard tell of a good broomstick servicing place - I don't think it's too far from you, either :shock: :shock:[/quote]

I'll check it out!!!


----------



## joand (Aug 28, 2011)

OK-- why don't we all go to Australia and have the workshop there? .....if only......


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

joand said:


> OK-- why don't we all go to Australia and have the workshop there? .....if only......


I'm up for that!! Watch out Xiang, we're a-comin'!!!


----------



## azmoonbugs (Dec 2, 2011)

London Girl said:


> azmoonbugs said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.yarnharlot.ca/blog/archives/2009/06/24/pickup_lines.html
> ...


I am glad it helped you. When I do the ws row, I pick up the loop from the rs of the piece. Makes it almost seamless looking. (from the ws you just look around the edge of the piece to the rs and grab the loop to knit)


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Just popped in to let you know that Designer 1234 will open the workshop on Sunday, 10 Feb. She will let you know the link. So we look forward to getting going next week.


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

i made bsj and the sleeves were too small. i added the cuff aterwords to increase the length. any suggestions how we can add extra length. i will post the picture today.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Saroj said:


> i made bsj and the sleeves were too small. i added the cuff aterwords to increase the length. any suggestions how we can add extra length. i will post the picture today.


The length on the sleeve is added after you have done all the other knitting.


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

that what i did on the next bsj added about 4 inches cuff. thanks!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

*Hi Everyone! - Designer here*!

We are bringing forward the starting date for this workshop --* I will open the workshop on the morning of Sunday Feb. 10, North american EST time*
. As there is so much interest and as so many of you have the pattern and know what is required purpleV and London Girl are ready so there is no reason to hold off the workshop.  I will announce it here when it is open and you will then go to 
the workshop section and click on Surprise Jackets with purpleV and London Girl.

you will use will be the following link which will take you to our workshop main page- you will then scroll down and click on workshop #15 
Surprise jackets -- you won't be able to go there until I open it on the l0th. this is just a 'heads up'

http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html

I will come back and post here when it is opened. Please watch for the opening.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Saroj said:


> that what i did on the next bsj added about 4 inches cuff. thanks!


That sounds right, there are various ways to do the adulty sleeve depending on whether you want it fitted or loose and we will cover all these in the workshop.


----------



## Bombshellknits (Feb 2, 2013)

I have made several BSJs. I had her book, but, she's so talented, I wasn't as smart as her. So, I got the dvd and pattern. Her daughter Meg is on it. It's pretty easy to follow. With the BSJ, once you get it, you got it forever. I have not tried the hat, yet. That's next.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Bombshellknits said:


> I have made several BSJs. I had her book, but, she's so talented, I wasn't as smart as her. So, I got the dvd and pattern. Her daughter Meg is on it. It's pretty easy to follow. With the BSJ, once you get it, you got it forever. I have not tried the hat, yet. That's next.


As you have already done the BSJ why don't you join us on the workshop for the adult and child one. It starts on Sunday.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> If I can find my broomstick, can I come too? we could have a party! Sorry I haven't dropped in here much - just opening the 'having fun with color workshop; which starts tomorrow. lots of interest in that one too. busy busy!


Definitely ....... You have to share a room & love dogs tho :-D :-D


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> joand said:
> 
> 
> > OK-- why don't we all go to Australia and have the workshop there? .....if only......
> ...


Oooohhhhh yes - just be sure to come after March, our summers are brutal .... If you are not prepared for them. There is even accommodation close to me - or you can camp in my back yard :lol: :lol:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

I have cast on my 805 stitches :shock: :shock: :shock: & counted them 150 times to make sure :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: (not that I am OCD, or anything like that :lol: :lol: :lol: 

I have marked the correct number of stitches either end, and will begin the first row today ........ sometime :? :?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Bombshellknits said:


> I have made several BSJs. I had her book, but, she's so talented, I wasn't as smart as her. So, I got the dvd and pattern. Her daughter Meg is on it. It's pretty easy to follow. With the BSJ, once you get it, you got it forever. I have not tried the hat, yet. That's next.


Hat ....... What hat??????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

darowil said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > azmoonbugs said:
> ...


I think it depends on your areas winter weather, and your own body temp - I get quite warm in 2 ply jumpers/jackets, and I use animal fibres (I don't really tolerate the texture of the synthetics)


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Saroj said:
> 
> 
> > i made bsj and the sleeves were too small. i added the cuff aterwords to increase the length. any suggestions how we can add extra length. i will post the picture today.
> ...


....but before you sew up the sleeves!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I have cast on my 805 stitches :shock: :shock: :shock: & counted them 150 times to make sure :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: (not that I am OCD, or anything like that :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I have marked the correct number of stitches either end, and will begin the first row today ........ sometime :? :?


That sounds a bit more manageable than your last cast on and I don't blame you for checking and re-checking!!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Saroj said:
> ...


With the 3" of stitches put on waste yarn, are the existing stitches, or additional stitches :-D


----------



## azmoonbugs (Dec 2, 2011)

I was planning to make mine in one color using sock yarn so that I could wear it with everything. After seeing it in so many colors, I am beginning to change my mind.

I may do this one plain and the next one (and there will be a next one) with color--lots of color!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Que??!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

azmoonbugs said:


> I was planning to make mine in one color using sock yarn so that I could wear it with everything. After seeing it in so many colors, I am beginning to change my mind.
> 
> I may do this one plain and the next one (and there will be a next one) with color--lots of color!


Hi again Azmoonbugs! The only thing I would say is that a few stripes shows up the clever increase/decrease shaping, especially as it goes round the corners!!


----------



## Bombshellknits (Feb 2, 2013)

Xiang: There is a dvd with the BSJ pattern. There is info to put a collar on the BSJ, and a hat pattern. When I get time, I will post it here, if I remember! Again, all one piece on circs. NOT a beanie, more of a bonnet/hat. Cute!


----------



## loveyarn (Jun 8, 2011)

Just ordered my pattern today. Hope it gets here by Sat. I may have some catching up to do. Have my yarn so will swatch today. This sounds like such a fun workshop.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

loveyarn said:


> Just ordered my pattern today. Hope it gets here by Sat. I may have some catching up to do. Have my yarn so will swatch today. This sounds like such a fun workshop.


Don't worry about catching up we will be here, just remember to do your swatch in garter stitch as that is what the pattern is, unless you want to do it in stocking stitch. Happy swatching.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

This is going to be such a great workshop! I will open it in the workshop section so that it will definitely be open at 9am - EST on Sun. Feb. 10

Actually that is the latest it will open - I usually open them the night before because of the time changes around the world. so I will announce here the minute I open it. I will also give you the instructions as to how to find it. Shirley


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> This is going to be such a great workshop! I will open it in the workshop section so that it will definitely be open at 9am - EST on Sun. Feb. 10
> 
> Actually that is the latest it will open - I usually open them the night before because of the time changes around the world. so I will announce here the minute I open it. I will also give you the instructions as to how to find it. Shirley


I think that means 1 p UK time. :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > This is going to be such a great workshop! I will open it in the workshop section so that it will definitely be open at 9am - EST on Sun. Feb. 10
> ...


I could well be wrong and sorry for arguing with my senior tutor but I make it 2pm UK time


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Designer1234 said:
> ...


Yes you are right - as always! I just can't work it out. So what time will that be in Australia?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Actually, if we are on Alberta time, I'm wrong!!! I think it should be 4pm UK time! South Australia is 10 hours in front of the UK so............6am?!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


6 am - I don't do that sort of time, it will still be dark here. I shall be ready to start after Sunday lunch when I have had a nice glass of wine. :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

n o worries ladies - I will open it the night before so it should be open on Sunday the l0th, all over the world! grin.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


That would be 2 am in South Australia, but I might be sleeping then, I think I will stay up for this auspicious occasion :-D :-D


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> n o worries ladies - I will open it the night before so it should be open on Sunday the l0th, all over the world! grin.


Sounds good to me :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


Did you mean suspicious occasion? As you have already started I think you can wait to a more reasonable hour. Don't want you missing your beauty sleep x


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


Its ok, my brain has woken up, and i understand it now - it is at the neck :roll: :roll:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Hehehehe ....... That's probably a good idea, I am usually asleep by a more reasonable hour now :lol: :lol:


----------



## azmoonbugs (Dec 2, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi again Azmoonbugs! The only thing I would say is that a few stripes shows up the clever increase/decrease shaping, especially as it goes round the corners!!


-
I knit the bsj a lot. I've knitted 8-9 in the last 3 weeks. But I know that the adult size for me in sock yarn will take a long time. I don't want to have a sweater that I will only wear occasionally, so I am being conservative and knitting one color--unless I change my mind because one color knitting is so boring!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

azmoonbugs said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Hi again Azmoonbugs! The only thing I would say is that a few stripes shows up the clever increase/decrease shaping, especially as it goes round the corners!!
> ...


You could always put a few subtle stripes in of the same colour you are using only a bit darker or lighter.


----------



## azmoonbugs (Dec 2, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> azmoonbugs said:
> 
> 
> > London Girl said:
> ...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

The color I am using is an off white called marshmallow. There is nothing close to that available. I am thinking of using a taupe-and-orange and an orange-and-red for accent

You could always put a few subtle stripes in of the same colour you are using only a bit darker or lighter.[/quote][/quote]

Your choice of colours sounds good, or if you wanted to keep it more monochrome a pale beige/biscuit colour. If you are using just narrow stripes they would look better grouped together rather than evenly spread throughout the jacket.


----------



## shirley m (Apr 25, 2011)

Just wondering... Can I use st.st. instead of gater st.? I have some pretty purple wool, but it has very short colour changes, so it will noot look good in g.st. Shirley M.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

shirley m said:


> Just wondering... Can I use st.st. instead of gater st.? I have some pretty purple wool, but it has very short colour changes, so it will noot look good in g.st. Shirley M.


Hi Shirley, the jacket I made is in stocking stitch and Londy is doing one the same. You just have to watch it when you come to the fronts as st st grows quicker than garter st. But we will talk you through it when you get there. Just make sure you do the swatch in the same stitch as you are doing the jacket.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

shirley m said:


> Just wondering... Can I use st.st. instead of gater st.? I have some pretty purple wool, but it has very short colour changes, so it will noot look good in g.st. Shirley M.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

shirley m said:


> Just wondering... Can I use st.st. instead of gater st.? I have some pretty purple wool, but it has very short colour changes, so it will noot look good in g.st. Shirley M.


Hi Shirley! I am actually knitting my current jacket in st st with reverse st st stripes and it's coming out ok. It just means you need to think a little bit harder with things like colour changes and picking up stitches to make sure your work is looking good on the right side! The jacket PurpleV is wearing in her avatar and in the main pictures shown on this threas was also knitted in st st and, as you can see, came out beautifully!!


----------



## Sitnandknitn (Sep 11, 2012)

Is it too late to join in? I would like to do a baby or toddler size jacket. 
Do I need to get the pattern for this size or can the preemie be adapted for a larger size?

Sorry I am so late in asking , didn't see this posting until today.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Haha, we must have answered that one at the same time!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Sitnandknitn said:


> Is it too late to join in? I would like to do a baby or toddler size jacket.
> Do I need to get the pattern for this size or can the preemie be adapted for a larger size?
> 
> Sorry I am so late in asking , didn't see this posting until today.


Not at all, we don't officially start until Sunday. In the meantime, do a swatch in the yarn and with the needles you would like to use then you're ready to go!! It would obviously be easier to adapt the size of the jacket if you have the full version of the pattern but if you let us know what size you want to knit, we can probably help you work it out.


----------



## Sitnandknitn (Sep 11, 2012)

I have the the free preemie size pattern, can I start with that while I wait for the schoolhouse book to arrive?

Please tell me how to a swatch? Thanks


----------



## shirley m (Apr 25, 2011)

Actually, I was thinking about using just the purple,as it has lots of colours in it. I do have some plain purple, though. If I use plain colours,can I purl the garter st.? I am one of the 'odd bods' who prefer to purl than plain.Shirley M.


London Girl said:


> shirley m said:
> 
> 
> > Just wondering... Can I use st.st. instead of gater st.? I have some pretty purple wool, but it has very short colour changes, so it will noot look good in g.st. Shirley M.
> ...


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Sitnandknitn said:


> I have the the free preemie size pattern, can I start with that while I wait for the schoolhouse book to arrive?
> 
> Please tell me how to a swatch? Thanks


Sorry, I didn't read your first message properly  but have edited my answer now to make sense - I hope! Do you want to knit a preemie size or something larger? In the full version, it tells you how to increase the sizes but if you want to get started, let us know the size you need and we can probably work it out! A swatch is just small recatngle of knitting in the yarn and with the needles you want to use. Cast on about 40 stitches and knit about 2-3 inches. Then measure 4 inches in the middle of the knitting and mark with pins. Count the number of stitches within that 4", horizontally, and divide by 4 to get your gauge, i.e. stitches you knit per inch. Hope this all helps and hasn't confused you!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

shirley m said:


> Actually, I was thinking about using just the purple,as it has lots of colours in it. I do have some plain purple, though. If I use plain colours,can I purl the garter st.? I am one of the 'odd bods' who prefer to purl than plain.Shirley M.
> 
> 
> London Girl said:
> ...


It shouldn't make any difference and would, I think look very nice! Maybe you could add a few stripes in the plain purple? I too prefer st st, garter stitch always knit up loose when I knit it!


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

i fouond all the colors of yarn that I want to use. I am not exactly sure how I want the stripes to go, width wise. Now you have me thinking do I want to do this stockinette stitch or garter. I only have until Sunday to decide. Decisions, Decisions.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> i fouond all the colors of yarn that I want to use. I am not exactly sure how I want the stripes to go, width wise. Now you have me thinking do I want to do this stockinette stitch or garter. I only have until Sunday to decide. Decisions, Decisions.


Maybe a little swatching would help?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> shirley m said:
> 
> 
> > Just wondering... Can I use st.st. instead of gater st.? I have some pretty purple wool, but it has very short colour changes, so it will noot look good in g.st. Shirley M.
> ...


OOps I've changed my avatar to Little Madam's jacket.!
But here's me in the stocking stotch one


----------



## Sherlock (Jul 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> azmoonbugs said:
> 
> 
> > Can the adult version be done with sock yarn?
> ...


Not wanting to be a wet blanket...`EZ's jumper was made from 2 ply.....Sheepswool and Unspun Icelandic. ' Whilst indeed yes, and from what else EZ said in her writing (sorry, can't where, but perhaps Wool Gathering) that her 2 ply was thick and so not reassembling current 2 ply yarns. If you look at her earlier designs, most if not all are in thick, rather than fine yarn.

Pse check with Purple V/London Girl. Pse understand that I'm not suggesting you shouldn't knit it in contemporary 2ply, rather that it's not the same as EZ's 2 ply. I'll be happy to be proved wrong.

My very best wishes for a successful ASJ, whatever yarn you choose.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Sherlock said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > azmoonbugs said:
> ...


Thanks for that information, but as we are getting everyone to do a swatch and take measurements it won't matter what thickness the yarn is. :thumbup:


----------



## cablemable (Jun 9, 2011)

hi this cablemable from SLC UT USA
I have knitted 3 of the BSJ's I love this pattern! I am having trouble with the calculations for the ASJ Iam glad
this workshop is here thanks Londongirl and PurpleV for teaching it!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

cablemable said:


> hi this cablemable from SLC UT USA
> I have knitted 3 of the BSJ's I love this pattern! I am having trouble with the calculations for the ASJ Iam glad
> this workshop is here thanks Londongirl and PurpleV for teaching it!


Glad you are going to join us. All will be revealed on Sunday. What you can do in the mean time is a sample swatch of just over 4" wide by 2 three inches long using the yarnm needles and stitch you intend to use for the jacket. Happy knitting


----------



## Patchworkcat (Mar 16, 2011)

I'll confess right up front that math and I are NOT on speaking terms. My question is: my gauge is 4 sts plus a smidge per inch. How do I convert the smidge? It's less than half, not quite a quarter, not quite a third; just a smidge.

Jill


----------



## Sherlock (Jul 19, 2011)

Tx PurpleV for coming back on this. Am in the throes of sorting/selecting my yarn, and looking fwd to The Off on Sunday. See you there.


----------



## MiamiKnitter (Sep 4, 2012)

Patchworkcat said:


> I'll confess right up front that math and I are NOT on speaking terms. My question is: my gauge is 4 sts plus a smidge per inch. How do I convert the smidge? It's less than half, not quite a quarter, not quite a third; just a smidge.
> 
> Jill


Goes for me, too! My swatch comes out to 7 sts per 2 inches! Ugly!!! (mathwise, that is). Hope and am sure, you will cover this kind of stuff on Sunday. Am looking forward to learning how to do this sweather. I TRIED to read the pattern - but just couldn't wrap my head around it. Confused is putting it mildly!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

It looks like you are all panicking about your swatches. If you come out with fractions or decimal points it can all be calculated. Do not worry. The only thing you MUST do is count the stitches accurately over 4" and divide by four to get your stitches per inch and if it comes out at 6.35 we will get it sorted. Happy swatching.


----------



## Patchworkcat (Mar 16, 2011)

Okay, I counted stitches over 4" and came up with 16 and a smidge. Very frustrating. This is one of the main reasons I rarely knit a pattern of someone else's design. My gauge never matches or is just plain wonky. Harmmmpf

Jill


----------



## colleenmay (Apr 5, 2012)

Just signing in so I can get included in the workshop. Have bought my pattern but don't know when it will arrive. Schoolhouse press SAYS it's in Wisconsin, which isn't far from Minnesota, but nowadays you never know where anything is coming from.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Patchworkcat said:


> Okay, I counted stitches over 4" and came up with 16 and a smidge. Very frustrating. This is one of the main reasons I rarely knit a pattern of someone else's design. My gauge never matches or is just plain wonky. Harmmmpf
> 
> Jill


The beauty of this pattern is it is all worked out to YOUR gauge. You will be fine.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

colleenmay said:


> Just signing in so I can get included in the workshop. Have bought my pattern but don't know when it will arrive. Schoolhouse press SAYS it's in Wisconsin, which isn't far from Minnesota, but nowadays you never know where anything is coming from.


Nice to see you. Hope you pattern arrives soon. In the meantime you might like to do a swatch using the yarn and needles you want to use. Make the swatch just over 4 inches wide and about 2-3 inches long in garter stitch unless you want to do the jacket in stocking stitch.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

MiamiKnitter said:


> Patchworkcat said:
> 
> 
> > I'll confess right up front that math and I are NOT on speaking terms. My question is: my gauge is 4 sts plus a smidge per inch. How do I convert the smidge? It's less than half, not quite a quarter, not quite a third; just a smidge.
> ...


Do not worry it will all become clear.


----------



## Patchworkcat (Mar 16, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Patchworkcat said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, I counted stitches over 4" and came up with 16 and a smidge. Very frustrating. This is one of the main reasons I rarely knit a pattern of someone else's design. My gauge never matches or is just plain wonky. Harmmmpf
> ...


PurpleV, from your keyboard to the Universe's ear. I'll take your word for it.

Jill


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Patchworkcat said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Patchworkcat said:
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

You mean we can do either all knit, garter stitch, or do stockinette, knit front, purl the back...we can do what we want? Or just garter?


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

LoriRuth said:


> You mean we can do either all knit, garter stitch, or do stockinette, knit front, purl the back...we can do what we want? Or just garter?


I'll be interested in this response also. Won't the stitch affect the size of the finished product?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Patchworkcat said:


> Okay, I counted stitches over 4" and came up with 16 and a smidge. Very frustrating. This is one of the main reasons I rarely knit a pattern of someone else's design. My gauge never matches or is just plain wonky. Harmmmpf
> 
> Jill


Jill - I use a swatch all the time -- and the percentage in the stitch count is not difficult to deal with. Say it comes to 9.3 stitches per inch as an example - when you calculate it you sort it out then.

Say you need 40 inches - multiply by 9.3 =172 stitches - the .3 multiplies and comes up to a certain number of inches.

172 stitches will knit into 40 inches- so it really isn't a problem.

I use a swatch for everything - it is much more successful than following a pattern which might not fit certain parts of your body. the teachers will help you sort your pattern out.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LoriRuth said:


> You mean we can do either all knit, garter stitch, or do stockinette, knit front, purl the back...we can do what we want? Or just garter?


I don't think I would advise a mixture, I think sticking to the same stitch throughout is advisable, mainly because there is no division between front and back, the only seams are along the top of the sleeves. I am mixing st st and reverse st st but doing that across the whole garment. As long as you do your swatch first in whatever stitch you like, all will be well!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandmere101 said:


> LoriRuth said:
> 
> 
> > You mean we can do either all knit, garter stitch, or do stockinette, knit front, purl the back...we can do what we want? Or just garter?
> ...


NO. Not if you do the swatch in the yarn, needles and stitches you are going to make the jacket!!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

You Do NOT need to do any complicated arithmetic as the calculations chart does it all for you.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

*Attention everyone! I just wanted to let you know that the workshop is now open go to*

http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html

and scroll down to* #15 (Surprise Jackets with purplev and London Girl*

once you are there, let them know by posting,and after you have posted you will receive emails when there is activity on the workshop unless you click 'unwatch' *Please do not use the actual workshop link or give it out to others* - use the one above- we have so many workshops that it becomes very confusing - this is the only link we ask you to use-when you go to go to the workshops - thanks - see you all there! designer

The teachers will no longer answer questions here nor will we answer any questions in the future on this thread. -

We hope you will join us there! it is open now!


----------



## Pat FP (Nov 30, 2011)

I have the pattern, yarn, gauge , measurements, I tried to figure the stitches to cast on but I an befuddled. My gauge is 3.75. My bust is 40 inches, with of favorite jacket/sweater is 23 inches, wing span is 49 I used the mentioned calculator but I am confused. Can you help.
Pat


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Pat FP said:


> I have the pattern, yarn, gauge , measurements, I tried to figure the stitches to cast on but I an befuddled. My gauge is 3.75. My bust is 40 inches, with of favorite jacket/sweater is 23 inches, wing span is 49 I used the mentioned calculator but I am confused. Can you help.
> Pat


You need to go to the actual workshop and post your question there to get some help. Others will also be interested in getting the answer to your question/problem. 
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-145346-1.html


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

The school house response to question about the pattern

The Spun Out is a single legal size sheet (printed both sides) with instructions for the Adult on it. The ABCSJ contains instructions for the Adult, Baby and Child's versions of the sweater. The Baby is written line by line.

I think I should get the spun out version as i do not need the childs and baby version of it. I have that in the book.

pl advise. thanks!

SO1 - http://www.schoolhousepress.com/spunout.htm
SPP5 - http://www.schoolhousepress.com/patterns.htm#abcsj
If people haven't received their patterns, please have them call me or email me. We try to get our orders our within two days after they are placed. We are open Monday through Friday.

Happy knitting,

Tami 
Schoolhouse Press
6899 Cary Bluff
Pittsville, Wisconsin 54466
800-YOU-KNIT Order Line
715-884-2799 Question Line
715-884-2829 Fax Line 
www.schoolhousepress.com


----------



## carmenl (Jan 30, 2011)

18


----------



## carmenl (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm having a hard time getting into the workshop. I just seem to go around in circles. Help!!


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

carmenl said:


> I'm having a hard time getting into the workshop. I just seem to go around in circles. Help!!


If you scroll up a bit on this page 5mmdpns posted a link to the workshop. Just read from the beginning. If you have any questions that are not already posted just ask and you will soon get an answer. Click the watch on the top of the first page and it also helps to post something so the thread keeps coming up in your email. Our teachers are wonderful and from London. There is a time difference. They are usually on the computer most of the day or in and out. However they go to be around 5-6 central time which is 10-11 London time.
Welcome aboard!


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Dowager said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, Designer, Got it.
> ...


I LOVE the cable stitches....does this get planned in after you put the neck stitches on the waste yarn and did you have to account the amount of stitches casted on for this? IF so how?


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

Well I started. It is working out great, no problems with the decreases. I marked every 33 stitches as that works out best with my cast on stitches. Easy to figure out if something went wrong. I have a few more inches before I am going to do a color change but wanted to know if the first row with the new color on the wrong side or the right side is best. There was a picture but I couldn't find where it said which picture was the color started on the wrong or right side. I don't want that little color ridge on the right side. I noticed the workshop has been trimmed from over 40 pages to 18 pages.


OOPS wrong area for the workshop posts! Sorry


----------

